# crappie



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

I know it aint a red, but hoped over the fence to the neighborhood "no fishing" pond just now and caught 3 crappie on a olive wollybugger in about 5 minutes...then my 2 year old tries to go swimming so had to pack it up. Those little pan fish can be fun!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Heck yeah, caught many on a fly rod.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

And much better to eat than a red, too.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hilarious*

trying to post my crappie...same story...."do not fish" but had to try a new fly I got....an Everglades Minnow......10 Sunfish 3 bass and this Crappie which I consider a big Crappie....too much fun

hard time posting pic


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Animal Chris said:


> And much better to eat than a red, too.


I like crappie, but I like reds better. More ways to fix it.

Crappie on a fly sounds like fun though.


----------



## flytexas (Jan 30, 2008)

*couldnt help myself*

I am new to the fly world and am liking it. I went and tried practicing and ended up with this....thought the crappie was a fluke


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like you are a natural. LOL! 

I am amazed at how many more fish I catch on fly than regular gear in situations where I don't really expect to catch anything.


----------



## flytexas (Jan 30, 2008)

When I get alittle more comfortable I want to try to go after some reds on the fly setup.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

flytexas, where do you live, and where did you catch em'?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I just bought a ross cimarron 4 and temple fork pole. Does anyone know where I can go to learn how to use my new fly gear or will anyone be interested in teaching? I know it's crazy I just got thru spending over $600 bucks on gear I don't know how to use but I am amazed with this sport! If any can help I will pm you my number.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Munson,

I changed log in names.....from FlyTexas to Wadespade....I live in Pecan Grove (Richmond area) and caught them in a neighborhood lake. Was gonna practice some casting today but the wind is almost gail force here. I feel really strong about my casting but can not get the double hull down if anyone has any tips...


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

the whole reason i am looking at a 0 wt rod and reel combo is for crappie and bass and perch. lots of fun.


----------

